# (D&D) Breaking New Ground OOC [Full]



## Arknath (Feb 23, 2003)

*insert obligatory fantasy greeting here*.

Obviously I'm running a PBP campaign.  This is a home-brew world and it will be set in the first year of the world's existence.  The requirements are simple and as follows:

Race: Elf (more specifically, a race we call "Twilight Elf")
Alignment: Any but Evil and CN
Classes: Any PHB or Psionic Handbook classes.  We do have house rules for just about every class and classes are not restricted by alignment.
Level: 5
Number of players: No greater than 5 for now, would like to have 1-3 alternates in case more are needed
Names: First names are open, but you are all of House D'Lur, the ruling family under King Koreth and Queen Anoria.

Level of posting: I am new to PBP DM'ing (but not new to DMing) so this game will post once every day or two, depending on your character's actions and your participation.

Motivations: Teamwork, desire for the greater good, survival of the race.  Your people have need of a new home, as their old home is becoming overrun with hostile creatures.

Sourcebooks: Currently any book by WotC (including FR books as we have converted most if not all specific FR things to our world)and Malhavoc Press will be allowed in the game.  However, your choices are subject to my approval (naturally).

We'll start the recruiting now...would like to have recruits and characters created by the end of the week.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm probably interested.  I'd like to play a wizard.  Shall I draw one up & post it here?  Anything I should know before that?  gold?  magic?  origin advice?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 23, 2003)

This Sounds interesting. I'll play a Ranger. Zyrial D'Lur second born of House D'Lur.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm interested. Fighter. Felkhourn, third born of the House D'Lur.


----------



## Arknath (Feb 24, 2003)

*Information*

Thank you for your interest and questions...



> I'd like to play a wizard. Shall I draw one up & post it here?




That would be fine.  If you want to email it to me instead, you can email it to gemguard@hotmail.com.



> Anything I should know before that?




To flesh out the family a little bit...Your house patron, King Koreth, is a renowned warrior and a fair man.  He is rarely seen without a smile upon his face and a jovial remark or two has been known to escape his lips.  His combination of swordsmanship and magic is incomparable to any you've ever heard of in your race.  

However, lately he's been a little less laid back and more stern, as the world you call home is at risk.  The natural inhabitants of the world, _tyrnadors_ in your elven tongue, are at war with each other and will stop at nothing until one side or the other is completely wiped out.  They are wreckless in their consumption of resources and careless of the condition of your lands.  Several diplomatic envoys have been sent to both sides with little progress.  It has been determined by the council of elders that the _tyrnadors_ are savages and cannot be reasoned with.

The house matron, Queen Anoria, is a high priestess to the god of war and battle, Keytenye.  She is an abrupt elven matron and very unaffectionate towards most of the family, save others who are in the clergy as well.  She sees this conflict as an opportunity for the elves to show their loyalty and dedication to Keytenye.  As you may guess, the queen and king have been arguing their points of view for years.  Unable to settle their differences, the royal couple brought their problem to the table of the elders, the proper procedure in elven monarchies when the king and queen cannot come to some compromise.  After much debate and long months of weighing options, the council decided that this war was not for a good cause and the elven lives that would be claimed would not be worth the effort.  The council commanded that a new refuge be found, one that could be an elvenhome, or _ersadia_, for all and all would be equal in this new land.  

Thus it was agreed to, reluctantly by the queen, and the ruling family was given the task of finding this new land for the elves to occupy.  Queen Anoria assembled the first group of scouts to venture forth into unknown worlds...those scouts are you.



> gold?




Your gold shall equal 20,000gp to spend at the armory.  When purchasing items no single item may be more than 25% of your total gold.  All items must be under 5,000gp.  Wizards can flesh out their spellbooks with this starting gold, in addition to their spells learned at each level.



> origin advice?




You are a part of a fairly large elven house.  The king is the house patron and he has 3 brothers and two sisters.

Koreth D'Lur (king)
Myllannah D'Lur (sister, druidic in practice)
Ellhirra D'Lur (sister, master swordswoman, trains the Crimson Guard - personal body guards of House D'Lur - in sword use)
Nurboi - (brother, wizard of some power)
Selor - (brother, has strange mind powers, very rare in family history)
Peilense - (brother, family comedian and entertainer)

The King and Queen have just had a son, which they have named Arknath, and he is the crown prince of D'Lur.



> I'll play a Ranger. Zyrial D'Lur second born of House D'Lur.




This works perfectly...just for your knowledge, we have a house ranger, if you would like to have a look, let me know...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: Information*



			
				Arknath said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> This works perfectly...just for your knowledge, we have a house ranger, if you would like to have a look, let me know... *



Sure. can you send me a file to look over? Here is my e-mail addy Grimmbear@aol.com


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 24, 2003)

How do we determine are stats? 25 point buy?


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2003)

Interested in a psion or psi-warrior.  The relationship to the others is up to you, I don't mind [brother, cousin, nephew].

Keia


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm definitely interested. I want to play Ellar D'Lur, son of Elhirra D'Lur, but I'm not sure which class - I'm trying to create an arcane-magic-using scout, but the rules aren't accomodating me. Let me know if you have any suggestions or house rules that can help. Failing that, I'll build a fighter/rogue or straight rogue of some sort.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm liking this.  I'm working up my wizard.  Second son of Nurboi.  Ulysses D'lur.  Waiting on points buy amount or whatever.


----------



## Arknath (Feb 24, 2003)

*More information*



> How do we determine are stats? 25 point buy?




Oops, my bad...32 point buy.  Our house runs a bit of high power, but the price of magic items is less than what I use for my table top, so it should be an adequate amount of power and balance.  Besides, I like to concentrate on role play and story line.  There will be combats (indeed) but I plan to have a great deal of detail and background.



> Interested in a psion or psi-warrior. The relationship to the others is up to you, I don't mind [brother, cousin, nephew].




I'm thinking most of you will be cousins, since there are enough "roots" (parents) to have one from each branch.  However, if some of you choose to be siblings, it is more than fine.

Incedentally, we have a house psion and psi-warrior as well...let me know on interest.



> I'm trying to create an arcane-magic-using scout, but the rules aren't accomodating me. Let me know if you have any suggestions or house rules that can help.




If you have access to the Kingdom of Kalamar player's guide, then you might try multiclassing the Infiltrator class with a sorcerer or bard (we have a house bard that has more skill points and gets more spells known).  Other than that, nothing comes to mind immediately.  I'll check with my rules-lawyer (every group has one  ) and see what he suggests.

All this being said, we are now closed for business as far as recruiting primary players.  I would still like 1-3 alternate players just in case the story calls for one.  Here is the breakdown of the five participants as I have them...

Manzanita - Ulysses D'Lur, son of Nurboi - Wizard
Argent - Zyrial D'Lur, son of ???? - Ranger
Chauzu - Felkhourn D'Lur, son of ???? - Fighter
Keia - ?????, son of ????? -Psion/Psychic Warrior
Electric-ant - Ellar D'Lur, son of Elhirra - Rogue/Fighter

Please inform me if this is correct.


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 24, 2003)

I think I'll change Felkhourn from a male to a female for a change (Haven't played a female in a while).

Felkhourn is of the archer variety of fighters. Which would be a good family line for her?


----------



## Arknath (Feb 24, 2003)

> I think I'll change Felkhourn from a male to a female for a change (Haven't played a female in a while).




Elhirra D'Lur's family would be a good fit.  Even better now that you are playing a female character and all...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: More information*



			
				Arknath said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Argent - Zyrial D'Lur, son of ???? - Ranger
> Please inform me if this is correct. *



Zyrial is the son of King Koreth. The second heir apparent.

Tiny bio and peek at character.
Zyrial is known as the "Wingless" by his family and friends. He has been fascinated by birds since he was a baby. when he was only 8 years old he jumped off a parapet in an attempt to fly under his own power like the birds do. His father gave him a ring of Feather Fall the next day after the clerics had healed him and he had been severly punished. Zyrial considers it his most cherished posession. 
He grew to become a ranger in his fathers militia and an accompolished Falconer. He is always caring for his birds and even has gained the affection of one. Arrow, the bird is called, has never left Zyrial's side from the moment they met during a hunting trip. (animal companion.)


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 24, 2003)

People reply too fast, no spot for me.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 24, 2003)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> *People reply too fast, no spot for me. *



Ditto, me too!


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2003)

The name will be Zykovian and I would guess that he would be borne of Selor (but Korleth and Nurboi are options as well - if you want variety).  Regardless, his training would be by Selor.  I've decided that he'll be a psion with a level of rogue (Psion 4/ rogue 1).

Keia


----------



## Arknath (Feb 24, 2003)

> People reply too fast, no spot for me.




I am still looking for a few alternate players in case the group needs backup from home...if you're interested, pipe up


----------



## Zhure (Feb 24, 2003)

Alternate character
Larik D'lur, Psion (shaper), son of Selor D'lur.

Stand-offish personality. High disdain for getting physically involved. Almost effete.


----------



## Arknath (Feb 24, 2003)

Wonderful...if interested in the house psion, let me know...


----------



## Zhure (Feb 24, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Wonderful...if interested in the house psion, let me know... *



Could you give me a brief run-down?


----------



## Arknath (Feb 24, 2003)

No psionic combat
Additional Powers known at each level you would receive a combat mode (at whatever level you wish, up to your highest manifested level)
Feats every four levels (4, 8, 12, etc. - may only be item creation, psionic, or metapsionic]
Additional power points each level

brief enough?


----------



## Zhure (Feb 24, 2003)

- Does that include five more powers instead of combat modes at 1st level?

- What's the new power point chart?


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2003)

Definitely interested in Psion now.  Could you e-mail me the full house psion so I can start building when I get home for my books.

Keia


----------



## Arknath (Feb 24, 2003)

> - Does that include five more powers instead of combat modes at 1st level?




Cripes...sorry about that...I was thinking our house psi-warrior...he's the one that gets the extra powers in place of modes...oops.  I haven't played a house psion yet in our TT group so I was confus-ed.  You get the bonus feats and extra power points...do you have access to the Malhavoc Press book "If Thoughts Could Kill"?  If so, we use the variant power point and powers known progression in that book as well as the "secondary discipline" rule.

I've got an errand to run currently so I'll be AFK for an hour or two...I'll send the file to both you psions if you give me email addresses (I'd rather not attach the file here for all to see..  )

Sounds like we have some real interesting characters developing in front of some real enthusiastic players.  I like that.


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2003)

Use the e-mail button on the bottom of my post.

Thanks!!
Keia


----------



## Zhure (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got ITCK.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Feb 24, 2003)

Larik D'Lur (N)
Race: Elf (Twilight Elf)
5'10"; 125 lbs; Age 120
Savant 5 (2nd discipline: Seer)

14 STR +4
14 DEX +2
18 CON +4
14 INT +2 
11 WIS +0 
10 CHA +0

Saves:
Fortitude: +5 (+1, +4 Con)
Reflex: +3 (+1, +2 Dex)
Will: +4 (+4, +0 Wis)
--+2 racial bonus vs Enchantment

Encumbrance: 33/66/100

AC: 10 + 2 Dex  +4 armor (Inertial Armor) +1 deflection (ring), +1 natural (amulet) = 18; touch 13

Proficiencies:
Armor: None
Weapons: Simple, rapier, shorbow, longbow, composite longbow and composite shortbow

Languages: Common, Elf, Sylvan, Draconic

Skills:
Autohypnosis +4= (4 ranks, +0 Wis)
Concentration +12= (8 ranks, +4 Con)
Disable Device +9= (5 ranks, +2 Int, +2 MW Thieves' Tools)
Hide in Shadows +17 = (0 ranks, +2 Dex, +15 Skin of Chameleon)
Kn: Psionics +4= (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Listen +5=  cc ranks, +0 Wis, +2 race, +2 Alertness)
Open Lock +8= (4 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 MW Thieves' Tools)
Pick Pocket +6= (4 ranks, +2 Dex)
Psicraft +4= (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Remote View +4= (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Search +7= (3 ranks, +2 Int, +2 race)
Stabilize Self +6= (2 cc ranks, +4 Con)
Spot +20= (4 cc ranks, +0 Wis, +2 race, +2 Alertness,+10 Third Eye, +2 Psicrystal)

Special Abilites:
Race: Low light vision
+2 racial bonus vs Enchantment
+2 racial bonus for Listen, Search, Spot
Favored Class: Wizard
Class: Observant Psicrystal (AC 13, hardness 8, 20 hit points, +2 to Spot, Sighted, Empathic Link, Telepathic Link, Self-propulsion)

Feats:
(1st) Alertness
(3rd) Weapon Focus: Rapier
(Psion 4 bonus) Inertial Armor 

HIT POINTS: 5d4 + 16 (Con) = 36

Power Points: 10 (Base) +9 (Con) = 19

Powers: d+5;d+3;d+1
0- Far Hand (Con), Finger of Fire (Int), Detect Psionics (Wis), Catfall (Dex), Inkling (Wis), Missive (Cha)
1- Stomp (Con), Lesser Body Adjustment (Str), Lesser Metaphysical Weapon (Int), Vigor (Str)
2- Invisibility (Con), Levitate (Dex)

BAB = +2
melee = +6 (+4 Str, +2 BAB)
ranged = +4 (+2 Dex, +2 BAB)

Equipment:
MW Rapier +8 to hit (+6 melee, +1 MW, +1 Weapon Focus) 1d6+2; 18-20/x2, 320 gp, 3 lb
Ring of Sustenance, 2500 gp, 0 lb
Ring of Protection +1, 2000 gp, 0 lb
Bracers of Health +2, 4,000 gp, 1 lb
Amulet of Natural Armor +1, 2000 gp, 1 lb
Everburning Torch, 90 gp, 1 lb
Third Eye (aware), 4,000 gp, 0 lb
Psychoactive Skin of the Chameleon, 4,500 gp, 2 lb
MW Thieves' Tools, 100 gp, 2 lb
Explorer's Outfit --, --
Silk Rope (50 ft), 10 gp, 5 lb

Platinum: 0
Gold: 480
Silver: 0
Copper: 0

Encumbrance: 15

Experience:	Goal: 21,000	Current: 15,000

As a son of Selor, Larik grew up dealing with court intrigue but kept himself separate from it as much as possible. Rather than spend time learning the intricacies of politics, he'd fritter away the time tinkering with small devices, learning sleight of hand, and generally being a nuisance. After puberty, it was clear he had some of the psionic power of his father, though nowhere nearly at the same level. Rather than mastering powerful psionic abilities, Larik has concentrated on simple levitations and manipulations, working on finesse rather than brute force. The same is true of his fighting style. When Larik realized it was impossible to avoid all combat, he spent a fortune of his inheritance learning as much as he could from a fencing master so that if he were to be drug into a fight, he could at least hold his own until he could effect an escape.

Larik is tall and thin, with jet-black, shoulder-length hair he combs straight back.. He stays indoors as much as possible and is very pale. Despite his frail appearance, Larik is very tough, both mentally and physically. When he is forced to fight. Larik's true toughness comes to the fore.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Feb 24, 2003)

Is it too late to jump in as an alternate?


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 25, 2003)

Let me know if anything looks wrong.



Felkhourn D'Lur
5th Level Elven Fighter
Female; Chaotic Good
Weight 110 lbs; Height 5'5''; Age 135

STR 12 (+1)
DEX 18 (+4)
CON 12 (+1) (Amulet of Health)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 13 (+1)
CHA 12 (+1)

Hit Points: 51
Armor Class: 22 [10 + 4 (Dex) + 1 (Bracers) +6 (Chain Shirt) + 1 (Ring)]
Initiative: 4 (Dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +5
Speed: 30
Armor Check Penalty: -2

Fortitude: 5 [4 (Base) + 1 (Con)]
Reflex: 5 [1 (Base) + 4 (Dex)]
Will: 2 [1 (Base) + 1 (Wis)]

Base Melee: 6 [5 (Base) + 1 (Str)]
Base Ranged: 9 (5 (Base) + 4 (Dex)]

Languages: Common, Elven, Gnome, Sylvan

Skills:
Balance: 6 [2 (Ranks) + 4 (Dex)]
Climb: 13 (2 (Ranks) + 1 (Str) + 10 (Ring)]
Craft (Bowmaking): 8 [6 (Ranks) + 2 (Int)]
Hide: 16 [2 (Ranks) + 4 (Dex) + 10 (Cloak)]
Listen: 7 [4 (Ranks) + 1 (Wis) + 2 (Racial)]
Search: 4 [2 (Int) + 2 (Racial)]
Spot: 7 [4 (Ranks) + 1 (Wis) + 2 (Racial)]

Feats:
Point Blank Shot
Far Shot
Rapid Shot
Weapon Focus: Composite Longbow
Weapon Specialization: Composite Longbow

Racial Traits:
+2 Dex, -2 Con
Immunity To Magic Sleep
+2 Save vs. Enchantment
Low-Light Vision
Proficiency with Swords and Bows
+2 on Search, Spot, and Listen checks
Special Search

Class Traits:
Light, Medium, and Heavy Armor Proficiency
Simple and Martial Weapon Proficiency
Weapon Specialization
Shield Proficiency

Composite Longbow +1
Total Attack Bonus: 11 [9 (Ranged) + 1 (Magic) + 1 (Focus)]
Damage: 1d8+6 [Dex + Weapon Specialization]
Critical: x3
Range 165 ft. [110 + Far Shot]

Equipment:
Composite Longbow +1
80 Masterwork Arrows
Backpack
Bowmaker's Tools
Bracers Of Armor +1
Loaf Of Bread
Chain Shirt +2
Hunk Of Cheese
Cloak Of Elvenkind
Dagger
Explorer's Outfit
Belt Pouch
1 Day Of Trail Ration
Ring Of Climbing
Ring Of Protection +1
Short Sword +1
Waterskin
3 Silver Pieces
8 Copper Pieces


----------



## Arknath (Feb 25, 2003)

Hob Marshmallowfoot said:
			
		

> *Is it too late to jump in as an alternate? *




Not at all....


----------



## Arknath (Feb 25, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Larik D'Lur (N)
> Race: Elf (Twilight Elf)
> 6'5"; 145 lbs;  *




Not that I'm trying to be picky...but how did you come by a 6 1/2 foot elf?   Twilight elves are generally 4 1/2 to 5 3/4 feet tall...Everything else looks hunky dory....oh...dammit...forgot to tell you guys...Twilight elves get +2 Int and -2 Cha instead of the normal elf stats...


----------



## Arknath (Feb 25, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *Let me know if anything looks wrong.
> *




Looks fine Chauzu...

Here's another thing I forgot to tell you...max hit points at every level...just noticed that....*makes a note in his "PBP Rules document"*


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Feb 25, 2003)

Ok excelent...

Tiarr D' ??? son of Myllannah (depends on the father's lineage or would still be a D'Lur?), Druidic disciple

Questions: 
1) In what form does druidic theology take shape (a diety etc?)
2) Is runecaster/rune creation an option? (from forgotten realms)

I see a supersticious astrologist type that mutters and throws rune-bones to discern the will of the fates...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 25, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not that I'm trying to be picky...but how did you come by a 6 1/2 foot elf?   Twilight elves are generally 4 1/2 to 5 3/4 feet tall...Everything else looks hunky dory....oh...dammit...forgot to tell you guys...Twilight elves get +2 Int and -2 Cha instead of the normal elf stats... *



Any other differences we should know about?


----------



## Arknath (Feb 25, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Any other differences we should know about? *




Nope...sorry about the confusion



> Tiarr D' ??? son of Myllannah (depends on the father's lineage or would still be a D'Lur?), Druidic disciple




Knosse is the next family in line as far as power is concerned...They tend to not marry too far down the line of ranking, but it does happen...i've got the whole list so tell me if you're thinking of a lower house...



> 1) In what form does druidic theology take shape (a diety etc?)




Deruth is the primary nature deity, although Ossirith lords over exploration and rangers and druids themselves...Myllannah pays tribute to both, however it is understood that her main loyalties lay with Deruth.



> Is runecaster/rune creation an option? (from forgotten realms)




Definitely an option...Deruth emphasizes expression of the love of the world around you and each individual elf has different expressions.  As long as you do not harm or disrupt the natural cycle, he is content in whatever worship you provide.


----------



## Arknath (Feb 25, 2003)

Ok all, things are moving along nicely.

I have two characters that are ready to rock and roll and you guys are impressing me with your abilities to blend into a new environment with your own little touches.  I can't wait to see what you do when we get rolling.

I'm working on the first entry of the game and it should be posted soon.  I'm ready to game!


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 25, 2003)

I decided to go with just a rogue/wizard, headed straight for arcane trickster, assuming the campaign will be that long.

Ellar D’Lur
3rd Rogue, 2nd Wizard
Male/5’6”/135 lbs.
True Neutral

Strength: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Dexterity: 18 (+4) [10 points, +2 enhancement]
Constitution: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Intelligence: 17 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial, +1 ability increase]
Wisdom: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Charisma: 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 racial]

Base Attack Bonus: +3
Ranged Attack Bonus: +7 (+8 within 30ft.)
Melee Attack Bonus: +4
Attacks:
	+8 ranged [+9 within 30ft., _+1 mighty composite shortbow_, 1d6+2(x3)]
+6/+6 ranged [+7/+7 within 30ft. rapid shot, _+1 mighty composite shortbow_, 1d6+2(x3)]
	+5 melee [_+1 longsword_, 1d8+2]
Initiative: +4 (+4 Dex)
Speed: 30 feet
Hit Points: 31
Armor Class: 16 (10 base +4 Dex, +2 _bracers_)

Fortitude: +2 (+1 base, +1 Con)
Reflex: +6 (+3 base, +3 Dex)
Will: +5 (+4 base, +1 Wis) [+2 vs. Enchantment]

Skills (66 ranks rogue, 10 ranks wizard):
Bluff +5 (5 ranks)
Climb +5 (4 ranks, +1 Str)
Concentration +5 (4 ranks, +1 Con)
Decipher Script +8 (5 ranks, +3 Int)
Disable Device +11 (6 ranks, +3 Int, +2 tools)
Escape Artist +8 (4 ranks, +4 Dex)
Hide +10 (6 ranks, +4 Dex)
Knowledge (arcana) +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Listen +8 (5 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 racial)
Move Silently +10 (6 ranks, +4 Dex)
Open Lock +10 (4 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 tools)
Pick Pocket +7 (3 ranks, +4 Dex)
Search +11 (6 ranks, +3 Int, +2 racial)
Speak Language (Automatic +3 Int: Common, Elven, Goblin, Draconic)
Spellcraft +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int)
Spot +9 (6 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 racial)
Tumble +6 (2 ranks, +4 Dex)
Use Magic Device +4 (4 ranks)

Feats and Special Abilities:
Immune to sleep effects
Low-light vision
Proficient with longsword, shortbow, longbow, composite longbow, composite shortbow
Sneak attack +2d6
Evasion
Uncanny dodge (Dex bonus to AC)
Summon familiar (none)
Scribe Scroll
Point Blank Shot
Rapid Shot

Equipment:
_+2 bracers of armor_ [4000gp]
_+2 gloves of dexterity_ [4000gp]
_heward’s handy haversack_ [2000gp]
_+1 mighty composite shortbow_ [2500gp]
10 _sleep arrows_ [1320gp]
_wand of cure light wounds_ [750gp]
60 arrows [3gp]
_+1 longsword_ [2315gp]
_stone of alarm_ [1000gp]
_quaal’s feather token (bird, swan boat)_ [650gp]
traveler’s outfit [1gp]
masterwork thieves’ tools [100gp]
2 doses of scentbreaker [10gp]
2 vials of acid [20gp]
2 tanglefoot bags [100gp]
bedroll, winter blanket, scroll case, flint and steel [3gp]
scrolls: _obscuring mist, summon monster I, sleep, change self, silent image, jump, spider climb, cause fear_ [200gp]
grappling hook and 100’ silk rope [21gp]
20 days trail rations [1gp]
waterskin [1gp]
locking garrote [100gp]
expandable pole [5gp]

Experience Points: 11500

Spellbook:
0th: _resistance, ray of frost, detect poison, daze, dancing lights, flare, light, ghost sound, disrupt undead, mage hand, mending, open/close, arcane mark, detect magic, prestidigitation, read magic_ [200gp]
1st: _alarm, endure elements, hold portal, protection from alignment, shield, obscuring mist, summon monster I, unseen servant, comprehend languages, detect secret doors, identify, true strike, charm person, sleep, magic missile, change self, silent image, ventriloquism, cause fear, ray of enfeeblement, burning hands, enlarge, feather fall, jump, message, reduce, spider climb, lesser sonic orb_ [700gp (inc. 2/level)]

Spells Per Day: (4/3) 0th: _ray of frost, mage hand, prestidigitation, light_; 1st: _lesser sonic orb, shield, true strike_

Ellar is of middling height and build for an elf, with green eyes, brown hair, and coppery skin. He is quiet and something of a loner, occasionally leaving the bustle of court life for solitary hunts for days in order to clear his mind. Despite Elhirra's wish for him to join the school of fighters, Ellar has taken a different path, proving himself an able student with magic, archery, and stealth. When the opportunity came to begin the search for a new homeland, he eagerly accepted, anxious to see the world beyond the elves.

Let me know if you see any errors.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 25, 2003)

*Ulysses D'Lur*

Ulysses D'Lur
Male Twilight elf Wizard 5
(Divinor.  Prohibited school:  Necromancy)

S 12
D 14
C 14 (16 w/amulet)
I  19/21  (+1 point @4th level/headband)
W 12
Ch 8

HP:  35 (30 w/o amulet)        Alignment:  LG
AC:  13 (dex + ring)

Languages:  Common, Elven, Sylvan, orc, goblin, dranconic

Feats:  Scribe Scroll, Summon Familiar, Alertness (1), Improved Initiative (3), Extend Spell (bonus -5)

Skills:
Alchemy 13(8), Concentration 10(8), Scry 13(8), Spellcraft 13(8), Knowledge:  Arcana 11(6), History 11(6), Geography 11(6), Religion 10(5), Architechture & Engineering 10(5), spot 7(0 - elf, feat, familiar, wis) Listen 7(0) Search 7(0)

Spell Book:  
0:  All
1 (20=3 base + 4 int + 2 2nd level + 11 purchased):  alarm, endure elements, protection from evil, mage armor, obscuring mist, unseen servent, comprehend languages, identify, true strike, charm person, hypnotism, magic missile, tenser's floating disk, change self, color spray, silent image, burning hands, expeditious retreat, feather fall, message.
2 (6=2 3rd, 2 4th, 2 bought) detect thoughts, see invisible, knock, levitate, web, invisibility
3 (4=2 5th, 2 bought) fireball, dispel magic, tongues, clairaudiance/clairvoyance, leomen's tiny hut.

Spells memorized:
0:detect poison, daze, light, prestidigitation, detect magic
1: comprehend languages, mage armor, magic missile, alarm, expeditious retreat, color spray
2: detect thoughts, web, levitate, invisibility
3:tongues, leomund's tiny hut, fireball


Familiar:  Margo.  Bat.

Equipment (gp)
Masterwork longsword(315)
Masterwork mighty +1 long composite bow(450)
Ring of Protection +1 (2000)
Heward's Handy Haversack(2000)
Headband of Intellect +2(2000)
Pearl of Power - 1st level(2000)
Keogmen's Ointment (4000)
Rust bag of tricks(3000)
Robe of resistance +1 (1000)
Amulet of health +2 (2000)
19 1st level scroll spells*(275)
3 2nd level scroll spells*(300)
3 3rd level scroll spells*(750)
black ink, inkpen, parchment (5), spell book, silk rope, spell components pouch
158 gp

*copied to spell book.

Ulysses stands 4'11".  He's slender & muscular; strong, though small.  He has curly blond hair which falls to his shoulders.  His eyes are blue-green.  He weighs 95 pounds & is 125 years old.  He favors non-descript garments of blue & grey.  He wears a silver band around his forhead w/a white pearl affixed in the center.  It holds his hair back.  He's rarely without his dark grey plain cloak (of resistance).

Ulysses was born the second son of the noble family of D'Lur.  Son of Nurboi, the King's Brother.  Ulysses' elder brother, Tsaretan, was always the smartest of the children & the most accomplished in magic.  Ulysses liked to hunt, fence, & read.  But the study of magic was in the family, & he pursued it at the academy.  He was a good student & has become an accomplished wizard.  He has chosen to specialize in divination, as he has always been very curious.

Ulysses is good, & is very motivated to see justice done.  But his true passion is learning.  He loves nothing better than to sit down with his pipe & read a heavy history tome, or to converse with one of the many scholars passing through the court of his uncle.

He has a younger sister, Nasun, who has not excelled in her studies, although she is a renowned beauty. Her career path is uncertain.


----------



## Arknath (Feb 25, 2003)

Everything looks fine here....good setup


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Feb 25, 2003)

Ok here you go, tell me what I forgot  

Tiarr D’Lur 
Male Twilight Elf
5th Level Druid
5’1” / 93 lbs.
Lawful Neutral

STR 10	+0 [2]
DEX 15 	+2 [8]
CON 8 (10) 	+0 [0]
INT 14 	+2 [4, +2 racial]
WIS 19 	+4 [16, +1 4th level]
CHA 8.	-1 [2, -2 racial]


Base Attack Bonus: +3
Melee: +3
Ranged: +5
Hit Points: 27
Initiative: +2 
Speed 30 
AC 14 (+2 Dex, +2 Armor) 
Attacks: +4 (1d8, Longspear, Masterwork); 
	+3/+5 (1d4, Dagger, silvered); 
	+5 (1d4, Sling); 

Fort +4 (+4 Base)
Ref +3 (+1 Base, + 2 Dex)
Will +8 (+4 Base ,+ 4 Wis; +2 vs. Enchantment)

Skills: 
Animal Empathy +5 [6]
Craft (Stone carving) +10(+12 w/tools) [8]
Heal +10 (+14 w/kit) [6]
Knowledge (nature) +8 [6] 
Listen +6 [0]
Scry +4 [2]
Search +4 [0]
Spellcraft +10 [8]
Spot +6 [0]
Wilderness Lore +10 [6]

Feats/Special Abilities: 
Natural Casting
Inscribe Rune
	Immunity: Sleep (Ex), 
        	Low-light vision (Ex)
	Nature Sense
	Woodland Stride
	Trackless Step
	Resist Nature’s Lure
       	Wild Shape (1/day)

Spells Prepared (Drd 5/4/3/2): 0 - Detect Magic x2, Detect Poison, Know Direction; 1st - Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Pass without Trace, Summon Nature's Ally I; 2nd - Barkskin, Flaming Sphere, Summon Swarm; 3rd - Call Lightning, Cure Moderate Wounds.

Possessions: 

Weapons: Dagger, silvered; Longspear, Masterwork; Dagger, silvered; Dagger, silvered; Bullets, sling (50); Sling.

Goods: 
Backpack; 
Bedroll; 
Blanket, winter; 
Stone carver's tools, Masterwork; 
Healer's kit, Masterwork.
Pouch, Belt 
Pouch, Belt
Travelers’ Outfit
Druidic Vestments
Holy Symbol of Deruth (wood)
Prayer Book of Deruth
Pocket Book of Astrology
Astrological charts
50 Small polished stone chits
Holly/Mistletoe

Magic: 
Amulet of health (+2); 
Bracers of armor (+2); 
Dust of tracelessness; 
Dust of tracelessness;
Incense of meditation; 
Potions: Wisdom; Potion: Wisdom; Potion: Cure Moderate Wounds (3); 
Scrolls: Neutralize Poison (5); Summon Swarm (5), Summon Nature's Ally III (5), Summon Nature's Ally I (5), Summon Nature's Ally II (5). 
Wand: Cure Light Wounds (5) (Charges: 50)
87 gp.

Kyyorre, Owl: CR 1;Tiny Animal ; HD 1d8 (Animal); hp 4; Init +3; Spd AC 15; Atk +0 base melee, +5 base ranged; +5 (1d2-2, Claws); AL LG; SV Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +2; STR 6, DEX 17, CON 10, INT 1, WIS 14, CHA 10.
Skills: Hide +11, Listen +14, Move Silently +20, Spot +6. Feats: Weapon Finesse.

Tiarr is somewhat tall for a typical Elf, but remarkably thin and rather bony.  He often slouches on his spear and hunches over when sitting.  His blue-grey eyes and shaggy, unkempt head of copper hair are usually down turned in wistful thought, or staring almost obsessively at the heavens.

Tiarr is the only known child of Myllannah D’Lur, Druidic devotee of Deruth.  To his father, a warrior of some ability, Tiarr was a disappointment; treated kindly but distantly, more like a remote nephew than a son.  His mother, seeking to cultivate Tairr’s natural tendencies toward nature and the esoteric, indoctrinated him into her order, but soon found him to be a bit of a pariah in his preference to revere nature’s most ordered, yet remote forms: the celestial bodies.

Tiarr’s distinctive obsession with the heavens eventually led to his talents in stone carving and his chief magical pursuit: rune inscription.  In fact, he can usually be found tending a small, yet meticulously designed stone circle engaged in various astrological pursuits or rune construction, removed from the court life and even his family, his only companion the silent Owl perched on his shoulder.  As he is withdrawn and difficult to talk to, this suits everyone just fine.  Most people who have met him can only describe his speech, mannerisms, and looks as “eerie”. 

However, as a young Elf, Tiarr grows restless.  Perhaps some opportunity to see the world under the light of different stars awaits him in the near future…


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 25, 2003)

*Zyrial D’Lur*

Twilight Elf Ranger (Silverdawn varient)
Level: 5
Neutral Good
Deity: Ehlonna
He is the second son of King Koreth.
Str: 13, Dex: 13, Con: 13, Int: 15, Wis: 15/17*, Cha: 12/14 
Hit Points: 55		*= +1 to Wis at 4th level
AC: 19 (+1 dex, +5 armor, +3 shield)
BAB: +5 (+6/+6), Fort: +5, Ref: +5, Will: +4

Skills:
Animal Handling: 8/ +13
Animal Empathy: 8/ +13
Wilderness Lore: 8/ +11
Climbing: 8/ +9
Know/Nature: 8/ +10
Listen: 6/ +9
Spot: 6/ +9
Ride: 4/ +5
Intuit Direction: 4/ +7
Cartographer (Craft/Maps): 4/ +6 

Totems:
1)	Pride of the Lion: +2 inherent bonus to Charisma
2)	Eagle’s Awareness: +2 inherent bonus to Wisdom

Favored Enemies:
1)	Beasts and Magical Beasts
2)	Shape-changers and Aberrations

Feats:
Bonus) Track
1) Skill Focus: Animal Handling
2) Skill Focus: Animal Empathy

Equipment:
Ring of Feather Fall [2,200gp]
Mitheral Shirt +1 [2,100gp]
+1 Scimitar [2,315gp]
+1 Sling [2,300gp]
+1 adamantine shield [3,170gp]
Wand of Cure light wounds [750gp]
Goggles of Following [2000gp]
Cloak of Elvenkind [2,000gp]
Boots of Elvenkind [2,000gp]
Bag of Tricks (Grey) [900gp]
265 spent on basic gear. (clothing, tent et all…)


----------



## Zhure (Feb 25, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not that I'm trying to be picky...but how did you come by a 6 1/2 foot elf?   Twilight elves are generally 4 1/2 to 5 3/4 feet tall...Everything else looks hunky dory....oh...dammit...forgot to tell you guys...Twilight elves get +2 Int and -2 Cha instead of the normal elf stats... *




Heh, had no idea of their stat mods or height. Just going for tall and gangly.

Made some corrections.

Greg


----------



## Keia (Feb 25, 2003)

Do Twilight Elves have any racial weapons or exotic Weapons.  Still trying to decide my feats.

Also, What is their vision?

Thanks

Keia


----------



## Arknath (Feb 25, 2003)

Hob, our house druid gets 2 HD per level to add to current companions or to gain new companions.  However, they cannot put more than 1 HD on a current companion at a time.  Everything else looks good.

Argent, masterful use of the house ranger.  It seems that you did like it...LOL.  Everything is fine.

Keia, at the time in the world this is taking place, no there are no new weapons.  Doesn't mean that they can't be created in the future....


----------



## Keia (Feb 25, 2003)

Zykovian D’Lur
_Twilight Elf Rogue 1 / Psion 4_

*Background: *
Zykovian was born the son of Selor of the House of D’lur.  Selor was renowned within the house for his psionic / mysterious powers, so when his first son displayed none of these talents, a rift was formed between the two.  Zykovian spent a lot of his time partying with others and avoiding the responsibilities of his family – mostly because he thought he wasn’t wanted.  One evening while coming home late, Zykovian was attacked by an unknown assailant.  He never got a good look at him but the ferocity of the attack and Zykovian’s fear caused his powers to manifest – albeit at a much older age.  With powers, Zykovian was once more accepted by his father [he always was, Zykovian only thought he wasn’t] and developed his skills as an egoist.

*Description: *
Zykovian dresses in muted greys and black to blend into his surroundings. His fear from the attack has caused him to acquire items to help him be aware of his surroundings, including his prized third eye aware.  A Mithral shirt and shield protect him from harm, but his willingness to jump into fights often leave him lying on the ground awaiting healing.

*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Experience:* 10,000 xps
*Age:* 55
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5'6"
*Weight:* 165 lbs
*Eyes:* green
*Hair:* Black, long in ponytail

*STR:* 16 +3
*DEX:* 14 +2
*CON:* 12 +2
*INT:* 16 +3
*WIS:* 10 +0
*CHA:* 13 +1

*Hit Dice:* 1d6 + 4d4 + 4
*HP:* 26
*AC:* 23 [10 + 5 Armor + 3 Shield + 2 Dex + 1 Natural + 2 Dodge]
*Initiative:* +2
*BAB:* +2
*Melee:* +5
*Ranged:* +4
*Speed:* 60’

*FORT:* +3 [+1 Base + 1 Con + 1 Resistance]
*REFL:* +6 [+3 Base + 2 Dex + 1 Resistance]
*WILL:* +7 [+4 Base + 0 Wis + 1 Resistance + 2 Psi-crystal]

Save Conditionals:  +2 vs. enchantments

*Attacks-Weapons*:
*+1 Rapier* +6 [+5 Melee +1 enhancement, 1d6 + 4 damage [+3 Strength +1 Enhancement]
*Mighty +4 Composite Longbow* +5 [+4 Missile + 1 Masterwork] 1d8 + 4 damage

Damage Conditionals: 1d6 Sneak Attack

*Feats:* Dodge, Psionic Dodge, Primordial Surge, Visceral Surge

*Powers:[11 Psi-points]*
*0th level:* Missive, Burst, Catfall, Bolt, Detect psionics, Inkling
*1st level:* Spider climb, Empathic transfer, Lesser body adjustment
*2nd level:* Animal Affinity

*Skills:*
Autohypnosis 5 [5 Ranks]
Balance +9 [5 Ranks, +2 Synergy-Tumble]
Bluff +6 [5 Ranks]
Decipher Script +4 [1 Ranks]
Diplomacy +7 [4 Ranks, +2 Synergy-Bluff]
Disable Device +4 [1 Rank]
Disguise +3 [+2 Synergy-Bluff]
Gather Information +5 [4 Ranks]
Hide +6 [4 Ranks]
Innuendo +3 [1 Rank, +2 Synergy-Bluff]
Intimidate +3 [+2 Synergy-Bluff]
Intuit Direction +1 [1 Rank]
Jump +15 [+10 Competence-Boots, +2 Synergy-Tumble]
Knowledge (psionics) +8 [5 Ranks]
Listen +6 [4 ranks, +2 Racial]
Move Silently +6 [4 Ranks]
Psicraft +10 [5 Ranks, +2 Synergy-Use Device]
Read Lips +4 [1 Ranks]
Ride +4 [1 Rank]
Search +16 [1 Rank, +2 Racial, +10 Competence-Eye]
Spot +16 [4 Ranks, +2 Racial, +10 Competence-Eye]
Stabile Self +5 [4 Ranks]
Tumble +7 [5 Ranks]
Use Magic Device +7 [5 Ranks, +2 Synergy-Psicraft]

*Languages:* Common, Elven, +3 others

*Equipment:*
Third Eye - Aware (+10 Spot and Search) [4,000 gp]
Amulet of Natural Armor +1  [2,000 gp]
Mithral Shirt +1 [2,100 gp]
Explorer's Outfit [0gp]
Cloak of Resistance +1  [1,000 gp]
Rapier +1 [2,320 gp]
+1 Large Mithral Shield [2,020 gp]
Boots of Striding and Springing [2,500 gp] 
Mighty +4 Composite Longbow [500 gp]
Quiver 60 arrows [3 gp]
Assorted Daggers (6, 1 of which are silvered) [20 gp]
Longswords (1) [15 gp]
Psi-crystal of Resolve [100 gp]
Dorje of Inertial Barrier [5 charges]
Dorje of See Invisible [5 charges]
Dorje of Darkvision [5 charges]

Gp Remaining: 122


----------



## Arknath (Feb 25, 2003)

Keia, did you decide to use the house psion?  If so, you have a total of four feats (2 of which have to be psionic, metapsionic, or item creation).

Everything else looks good here...I think we're ready to begin...


----------



## Keia (Feb 25, 2003)

Arknath,

Are you allowing either of the surge feats from Mindscapes (Visceral Surge and Primordial Surge)?


----------



## Arknath (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes...and I forgot to tell you that twilight elves get low-light vision 60'...thanks for asking


To All: Look for the first post some time today on the beginning of the game


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm glad you like Zyrial. I think he's kind of cool too. I'm thinking of how to strengthen his Hawk companion... Arrow and he should work well together typicaly arrow will assist Zyrial in combat. not attacking herself; but aiding Zyr's attacks. 
Anyway... I'm ready to go when you are.


----------



## Arknath (Feb 25, 2003)

First post is up guys...let's get this game rollin'


----------



## Zhure (Feb 26, 2003)

As an alternate, I'll be following along. 

Greg


----------



## Arknath (Feb 26, 2003)

That is fine...as long as you remember you're character won't remember what's not reported.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 26, 2003)

Shouldn't be a problem. 
Greg


----------



## Arknath (Feb 27, 2003)

Just for everyone's information, I'll try to post new things when 90% of the group has responded and I will probably give 5 or six hours for response.  This seems like enough time to me, but since I'm new to this style of gaming, what would be fair to all of you?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 27, 2003)

Arknath,
I was wondering... We are going to need a cartographer (map maker). If Zyrial had advance knowledge of the expedition I would like to take some of the points I put into spot and listen and gain Craft: Map. Can I do this?


----------



## Arknath (Feb 27, 2003)

Not a problem...it won't be as important on this first information gathering mission, the real mapping will begin when you set up a base camp for the rest of you...but it's your call...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 27, 2003)

Might as well do it now. makes more sense. i'll update Zyrials profile above.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

I need an excuse to follow the thread (Well, not really, but I want one.. hehe), so Can I be an Alternate?
What do I have to do?


----------



## Arknath (Feb 27, 2003)

Nothing more than tell me you want to be one and roll up a chracter...check my first few posts for requirements...

Also, if you tell me what class you would like to play, I can suggest house rules that we use, etc....


----------



## Arknath (Feb 27, 2003)

I'll wait another hour and a half or so before posting again to the other thread...I'm waiting on one of the two players to confirm/describe their actions


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 27, 2003)

> Don't take for granted that a creature is a dumb beast simply because it walks upon four legs and has carnivore teeth.




Heh.  You watch.  The first thing they'll encounter will be either larcetan, caanid, or felin in form.


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 28, 2003)

> Heh. You watch. The first thing they'll encounter will be either larcetan, caanid, or felin in form.




Whose traditional greeting happens to be pouncing, like a strong handshake to demonstrate equality of strength. 

(Larcetan?)


----------



## Arknath (Feb 28, 2003)

Jeremy is in my TT games....that's all I'll say about that at this time....

*looks at Jeremy* I'm sure my group can understand...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 28, 2003)

And lots of loud roaring I'm sure.  So as not to alarm them by surprising them of course.  Simple manners.  Of course.


----------



## Arknath (Feb 28, 2003)

LOL...."loud" roaring.... *smirk*....


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 28, 2003)

Quit teasing them.    "Loud" indeed.  Baking bread I take it instead?  This is fun!  Seeing the world through fresh new eyes and wondering gleefully where they will decide to go and what they stumble into.  It's fun knowing that some of our characters could be descendants of these very elves.

I've got an amusing observation.  The Queen supreme said that they couldn't map out their initial survey spots because they couldn't tell one thing from another..  I wonder if they managed to put together a modified plane shift device and the reason they can't tell one thing from another is because everyone who goes sees something different because of the 5-500 mile scatter radius off target...  At least no one has ended up in a lake or as lunch yet.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 28, 2003)

OK.. Stop this now. You'll ruin it for me!
This does give the feeling I do in Avonshar.


----------



## Arknath (Feb 28, 2003)

Tee hee...alright, alright...just sit back and watch the tale unfold..


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 1, 2003)

This game is really moving along nicely. Compliments all around, and good roleplay too! I'm certainly enjoying myself.



> It's fun knowing that some of our characters could be descendants of these very elves.




Something I missed?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2003)

Nevermind me, I'm one of the table top players in the group that designed the world you guys are in.  But the area in the timeline you are working in has yet to be really fleshed out, so I find this all very interesting.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 1, 2003)

Arknath, who are these people whose wars are forcing the twiligth elves to flee their homeland?  Are they humans?  Orcs?  Different species?


----------



## Arknath (Mar 1, 2003)

> This game is really moving along nicely. Compliments all around, and good roleplay too! I'm certainly enjoying myself.




Thank you for the compliment....always appreciated...it helps to have good players as well...



> Different species?




I'll take door number three, monty...


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 1, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *
> I'll take door number three, monty...  *




Does that mean we get to decide what they look like? How about giant furbies?


----------



## Arknath (Mar 1, 2003)

hmmmmm....interesting.... 

I'm off to my weekly game...probably won't post again until tomorrow...


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 1, 2003)

I think he means that a series of really bad game shows from The Price is Right to Jerry Springer have started to be broadcast.  The young elves are becoming corrupted & seducing thier stepmothers.  It's got to stop!  Find us another Plane!


----------



## Arknath (Mar 3, 2003)

Chauzu, you're up you lucky dog..


----------



## Arknath (Mar 3, 2003)

Jemal, were you still interested in being an alternate?


----------



## Arknath (Mar 3, 2003)

Chauzu??? Are you still here?  It's been a couple days my friend...yer holdin up the line!!


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2003)

I like the new avatar, Arknath.  

Also, Zykovian will yell out to others looking to attack not to if he sees them [Hold! Do not attack!].  He fully understands the need not to have first contact be a fight.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 3, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *Let me know if anything looks wrong.
> 
> -- snip --
> 
> ...




You don't add dex bonus to damage.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2003)

Yes, I'm still interested in being an alternate, but as you may have heard/read, I'm having a rather vehement argument with my hard drive, and I'm loosing.   so much for my vaunted lawyering and debate skills.. musta rolled a nat 1.

Anyways, I've got it covered for now, so all I need to know from you is: is there ANY class you'ld prefer for me to use?  I have too many ideas right now and can't decide.  As long as it's outta the PHB/DMG I can do it (I don't have psionic book).  Just tell me what you want and I'll use one of my ideas that fits.  If there's nothing the group might need, just tell me and I'll pick randomly.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 3, 2003)

Cleric...if this fits, give me a portfolio you want to worship and I'll give you details.


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 3, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Chauzu??? Are you still here?  It's been a couple days my friend...yer holdin up the line!!  *




Sorry, I've been sick.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 3, 2003)

Cool...get that post in...


----------



## Arknath (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks for keeping this smooth, guys...you are doing a great job and some awesome role play!  Hope you feel better soon, Chauzu!!


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks, and the same.

Man, I wish I had invested in that _lesser rod of silence_ now! Well, maybe they won't hear a spell.  I'll figure something out between now and my action.

BTW, I wonder if anyone is interested in taking part of this to IRC? I expect mondo free time this Friday night, so around 6-7 PST would be best for me. What time zones are y'all in?

Just curious...are the cat-men a large part of your home campaign? What happens to your game if we decide to wage war on them while they're (presumably) few in number and very primitive?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 5, 2003)

electric-ant said:
			
		

> *BTW, I wonder if anyone is interested in taking part of this to IRC? I expect mondo free time this Friday night, so around 6-7 PST would be best for me. What time zones are y'all in?
> 
> *



I'm on EST. but fridays are my IRL game with Wizardru and the Savage Sword of Meepo.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 5, 2003)

> Just curious...are the cat-men a large part of your home campaign? What happens to your game if we decide to wage war on them while they're (presumably) few in number and very primitive?




They are as big a part of the world as all the other races...but I have to say that it would put a big damper on some of the earlier years.    They are actually a PC race...


----------



## Arknath (Mar 5, 2003)

Let's give everyone 750XP for a week well done.  Good role play and much fun...


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 5, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Let's give everyone 750XP for a week well done.  Good role play and much fun... *




WOOHOO!  

Keep it up everybody!


----------



## Arknath (Mar 7, 2003)

Question for the group.....

Would you guys rather me keep rolls and results hidden (like I've been doing) or display them...?


----------



## Keia (Mar 7, 2003)

I think that's completely up to you.  If you don't feel it will interfere with the story, I'm up for having them included.  At the least it would be cool to know if someone (good or bad) had a critical success or failure.

Keia


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 8, 2003)

Doh! I thought I was being so clever and sneaky too.

I posted with no decision yet, I'll edit as soon as I decide. If I haven't edited in an hour for one reason or another, just default and assume I remain hidden, though I'll try not to let that happen . I'm just posting to make sure the game isn't held up with no one posting because they're waiting for me.

Why me? 

Edit: I just remembered something that makes my life so much easier. I don't even know what the conversation was between Ulysses and the catmen was. For all I know, they were threatened and gave them up under duress. Therefore, in the name of good roleplay (but bad judgement), I edited my post.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 8, 2003)

Are you still seeking alternates, as the thread title suggests?


----------



## Arknath (Mar 8, 2003)

Of course I am....just post a character if you are interested...look at the first post and my subsequent posts to see the requirements (guess I should put them in more of an orderly fashion).


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 9, 2003)

Relfarion D'Lur
Medium-Size Humanoid (Twilight Elf) Cleric 5
Hit Dice: 5d8+5 (45 hp - Max)
Initiative: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed:  35 ft.
AC: 22 (+3 Dex, +5 Chain Shirt, +4 Darkwood Shield)
Attacks: unarmed +4, Dagger +4, Darkwood Mighty [+4 str] Composite Longbow +6
Damage: 1d3+1 subdual, 1d4+1, 1d8+1
Face/Reach: 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: none 
Special Qualities: Turn undead
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +6, Will +9
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 17 (19), Cha 10
Skills: Concentration +11, Spellcraft +2, Knowledge: Religion +3, Heal +6, Spot +5, Listen +5, Search +2
Languages: Common, Elf
Feats: Skill Focus Concentration, Dash
Spells per day (0/1/2/3): 5/4+d/4+d/3+d
Domains: Healing and Elf
Items:
+1 Chainshirt (1250)
+2 Darkwood shield(4257)
Cloak of Resistance +2 (4000)
Periapt of Wisdom +2(4000)
Darkwood Longbow, mighty composite (+4 Str bonus) (830 gp), Everburning Torch (90)
Boots of the Winterlands (2500 gp)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges) (750 gp)
Ring of Sustenance (2500 gp)
Backpack (2)
Bedroll (0.1)
Blanket (0.5)
Scroll/Map case (1)
Crowbar (2)
Grapling Hook (5)
Hammer (1)
Masterwork Manacles (50)
Rope, Silk, 100 ft (20)
Sewing needle (0.5)
Spade (2)
Tent (10 gp)
Thread, red (0.1)
Darkwood Holy Symbol (20 gp)

2 Exploring outfits, one priestly vestment (25)

Light Horse with saddle and bit and bridle (87)

426.8 left

Prepared Spells:
0: Detect Poison, Light, Mending, Detect Magic, Resistance
1: Bless, Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements, Protection From Evil. Domain: Cure Light Wounds
2: Bull's Strength, Lesser restoration, Silence, Remove Paralysis. Domain: Cat's Grace
3: Dispel Magic, Daylight, Invisibility Purge. Domain: Cure Serious Wounds

Relfarion is one of the houses healers. He believes in life and peace, and tries to avoid violence, though his respect for the house is great, and will use his bow or his spells agressively if other house members can persuade him that this would be the best course of action. If a peaceful action, such as healing one of his allies, is available though, he will try and do that first.

He is about five feet tall and of normal build for an elf. Trees and the energy in them are sacred to him, and his many Darkwood items (Bow, Shield and Holy Symbol) were all made from dead darkwood trees.


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 9, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Yes...and I forgot to tell you that twilight elves get low-light vision 60'...*



Do you mean Darkvision 60' or Low Light Vision (which isn't ranged, since it allows you to see twice as far in conditions that still have some light)?

Rav


----------



## Arknath (Mar 9, 2003)

A few things...



			
				Ravellion said:
			
		

> *Hit Dice: 5d8+5 (29 hp)*



*

Max hit points per level...




			Feats: Skill Focus Concentration, Dash
		
Click to expand...



It is +2, but it is a class skill for any class you take...





			Spells per day (0/1/2/3): 5/4+d/4+d/3+d
Domains: Healing and one other (Deities?) (would like Good, Sun or Plant)
		
Click to expand...



What portfolios are you interested in?  Our elven god of healing is a demigod...domains Earth and Healing...and since our elf pantheon is a tight pantheon, you can worship many deities or just one...and all elven clerics can take the Elf domain from FRCS...

As far as the lowlight...My intentions were that they could see twice as well as normal elves in the dusk/dawn (or "twilight") times of the day.  Most of the time, lowlight is 30' (meaning 30' beyond the torchlight)...but I see where that could be confusing.  I guess you could say that twilight elves have "Improved Low-Light vision"...they can see four times as well as a creature without it when lighting conditions are low.*


----------



## Keia (Mar 10, 2003)

Ravellion, 

We have two character's names already that begin with 'Z', you may want to change at least the first letter for your name.  It would make maps and what not helpful.  Then again, the current Z's may not survive the expedition, so there may be no problem there.    

Keia


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 10, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *What portfolios are you interested in?  Our elven god of healing is a demigod...domains Earth and Healing...and since our elf pantheon is a tight pantheon, you can worship many deities or just one...and all elven clerics can take the Elf domain from FRCS...
> 
> As far as the lowlight...My intentions were that they could see twice as well as normal elves in the dusk/dawn (or "twilight") times of the day.  Most of the time, lowlight is 30' (meaning 30' beyond the torchlight)...but I see where that could be confusing.  I guess you could say that twilight elves have "Improved Low-Light vision"...they can see four times as well as a creature without it when lighting conditions are low. *



Well, I am interested in that Demigod of healing (demigods grant spells too right?). I like playing clerics because it is always a challenge to mix the personality of the clerics with the demands his deity places upon him, so I usually don't mind adapting to whatever dieties the campaign setting has to offer (up to a point, where the character simply must adapt to keep making sense as a cleric of that deity)

It has been ages since I have opened my FRCS, and it is now about 400 miles away. What does the Elf domain do?

The low light vision entry for dragons also work that way (four times as far as normal humans). Of course, Dragons also have Blindsight and Darkvision so they don't need it that often, while for elves this actually is a very useful ability .

Changed my name to start with an R.

Rav


----------



## Arknath (Mar 10, 2003)

Harrin - Demigod, NG, Long spear (favored weapon), Earth, Healing, Farming, harvest, medicine, healing

Yes, demigods can grant spells as well.  The elf domain's domain power is free Point Blank Shot feat. here are the spells

Elf Domain Spells
1	True Strike
2	Cat’s Grace
3	Snare
4	Tree Stride
5	Commune with Nature
6	Find the Path
7	Liveoak
8	Sunburst
9	Antipathy


----------



## Arknath (Mar 11, 2003)

Ok all...the new "battlemat" is up...here is the link...

http://webpages.charter.net/arknath/pbem/round_1.pdf

Let me know if you have trouble reading it...

You MUST have Acrobat to read it though...ran out of formats that supported my fancy drawing...lol


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 11, 2003)

I have updated my character after choosing for the elf domain, which seems to be more plant oriented than the Earth domain (they might as well call it the stone domain in 3.5e )


----------



## Arknath (Mar 11, 2003)

I have you down as an alternate, Ravellion.  Please catch up on the threads and check in from time to time...


----------



## Arknath (Mar 12, 2003)

The map is up and working guys...sorry about the screw up...


----------



## Arknath (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok Ant...waiting on you for round three...


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 14, 2003)

Ack!

I'm sorry, I haven't been paying attention to the thread. Action posted.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 14, 2003)

*Smacks you around thoroughly*

It's ok...


----------



## Arknath (Mar 17, 2003)

750 XP for all players...going great guys...now that the combat is over, at least for a bit, we can move the story along...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2003)

Woo Hoo we all level! Oh wait no we don't.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 24, 2003)

Wow...got to the second page...I really need to update... (put's character aside for electric-ant's epic game...)


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 25, 2003)

Manzanita - you know can respond through the spell, right? The spell description allows one creature/caster level (two in my case) to communicate with each other, so I cast two spells to link us all. You need to mouth the words, which is why I contacted y'all while you were about to fall asleep, and could face into your sleeping rolls and mouth your answers without having to resort to anything more overt.

I'm so sneaky.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 28, 2003)

Ok guys...I need to know what course of action you want to take in a concise manner...let me know so I can update...


----------



## Keia (Mar 30, 2003)

I think we're bringing Ellar in with the statement that he was a reserve in case there was trouble.  We aren't implying that we didn't trust the Felin (although we didn't and either way it would have been prudent to be cautious).  As such we've determined that the Felin are trustworthy and we've brought Ellar in to the rest of the group.

Is that about right?

Keia


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 30, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I think we're bringing Ellar in with the statement that he was a reserve in case there was trouble.  We aren't implying that we didn't trust the Felin (although we didn't and either way it would have been prudent to be cautious).  As such we've determined that the Felin are trustworthy and we've brought Ellar in to the rest of the group.
> 
> Is that about right?
> 
> Keia *



That sounds right to me.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 1, 2003)

I am now running one PbP and playing in two others. hence, I am withdrawing as an alternate for this game. Sorry.


----------



## Arknath (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks for informing us!! Let us know if you change your mind.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 3, 2003)

Zyrial will only ask if it would be good for him to touch the chief's face as he has seen the Felin touch each others? yes or no he will enter the tent.


----------



## Chauzu (May 3, 2003)

Eh? Did the game die out or something?


----------



## Arknath (May 12, 2003)

Completely and totally sorry to all my players in this game.  

As most of you know by now, I've been unemployed for quite some time.  Most of my time is spent seeking a job and working on a portfolio of things for said employers to look at, hence the abscence.  I have been a very bad PBP DM.

Having said that, let me know who all is still around.  I was in an epic level game that included electric-ant as the DM and have not heard from him in several months, so I will assume that he is currently out of the game.

Chauzu and Manzanita have both responded quite recently so unless they say differently, I will assume them to still be here.

Argent replied a while back and was the last poster on the game message so I will assume he is still in.

So, what I would like from you guys is a "Hey, I'm still playing" message in this thread before Friday (5/16) so that I know who's still playing and who's not.  *As of right now we have one open alternate slot, but I'll have to check the list to see who's first*

Like I said in the game thread, it looks as though my hunt for employment may come to an end soon (i hope) and if that happens, I'll have more time to post and catch the game up to where it's supposed to be.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 12, 2003)

yay! Your back. I'm still here.


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

Here as well.

You didn't think you would escape my clutches that easily. . . 

Oh, wait, maybe it was me escaping yours . . . Crap!  

Keia


----------



## Arknath (May 20, 2003)

Ok, in answer to your question, Keia, I am currently awarding 750XP more based on putting up with my abcense and other role-playing.  This makes the grand total 2,250 for the game so far.

I'm going to change the title so that we might lure more players in to replace one's we've lost.

[Re-recruiting]

For those of you reading this with interest in joining, please see the first post for rules on character creation.  Established alternates get precedence over new players.  Please post here if you have any questions.  We are seeking 1-3 new players.


----------



## Arknath (May 22, 2003)

Just wanted everyone to know that an update was made before the boards went down...


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2003)

Read the post.  Looked very cool. Spending some time thinking of the response and getting into my Zykovian attitude.

Keia


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 22, 2003)

same here. will post tonight. at work now.


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2003)

This game moving at all? . . . hmmm.

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2003)

Wasn't I an established Alternate for this game?  If Ark's still around I'll join in and fill a spot... Got a few ideas and I'll fill whatever hole needs filling.

[Hijack]BTW, Ark, I finally updated my Epic Core Book game (Peace No More).  Why don't you ask someone to 'port your friends to the tower or something?[/hijack]

What classes are there so far (That're still active?) and is there a Rogues Gallery Thread?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2003)

hmmm.. just re-read the ooc thread.  I was TRYING to become an established alternate, but never finalized anything (My fault, I know).  But if you still want me, I can work up a character by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Arknath (Jun 13, 2003)

Hey guys...

I am still around and, I know, this is probably getting old by now.  I am appreciative of Argent, Keia, and Manzanita for sticking with the story like you have.  I know it hasn't been easy.

I could give you another excuse, but I'd rather say that things have been going quite well for me lately and leave it at that.  With any luck (and a little sleep) I should be able to update tonight and see where things go.

Jemal, I would love to have you as a player and there are still spots open.  I'll have to check on the Rogue's Gallery (I am pretty sure there is one) but go ahead and follow the specs in the earlier part of the posts.  I'll have to summarize them and put them on my website, but that is for later.

Thanks again for sticking with me guys...I really want to get this game in full swing, but life just keeps getting in the way...hehehe


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 13, 2003)

No Sweat. A good story line is worth the wait.


----------



## Arknath (Jun 16, 2003)

Jemal,  you still up for an alternate position?  This is a perfect time in the story for introducing new characters...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 17, 2003)

Yes, I'm still in, but didn't get a chance to work on the character yet, as I had a 12 hour shift last night, then some RL gaming tonight.  Working on it now, though.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 17, 2003)

Working up Jalenne D'lur, youngest daughter of the King, L5 Fighter (Archer)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 17, 2003)

I've got a Sister?   Dang! your name's not Dawn is it? I'd hate to think you were a glowing ball of interdimentional energy disguised by monks and just think your my sister.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 17, 2003)

Ignore this double post. Noting to see here. Move along now. *HEY YOU! DIDN'T I TELL YOU TO SCRAM?!*


----------



## Jemal (Jun 17, 2003)

hehe...  Yep.  Oh, and here's the character for approval.

Jalenne D'lur
LN Elven Fgtr 5

STR: 14 (6 Points)
DEX: 20 (13 Points +1 Lvl +2 Magic)
CON: 10 (2 Points)
INT: 12 (2 Points +2 Racial)
WIS: 12 (4 Points)
CHA: 11 (5 Points -2 Racial)

HP: 50 AC: 20
Saves: FORT: +4 REF: +6 WILL: +2
Init: +5

Bab: 5
Attacks: 
+13 To Hit, 1d8+2 Damage (Mty Comp L. Bow) 
+11/+11, 1d8+2 (Rapid Shot)
+14, 1d8+5 (Within 30')
+12/+12, 1d8+5/1d8+5 (Rapid Shot Within 30')
OR
+7 to hit, 1d4+2 damage (Silver Dagger)

Skills: Jump(+40/8), Climb(+10/8), Search(+7/4)

Feats: W.Focus(Unarmed), Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Precise Shot, W.Specialize(L.Bow)

Languages: Common, Elven, Giant

Equipment: 
+1 Mighty Composite(+2) Long Bow (2,600 GP)
50 +1 Arrows (2,350 GP)
+1 Mithril Shirt (2,250 GP)
Silver Dagger (10 GP)
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4,000 GP)
Hewards Handy Haversack (2,000 GP)
Hat of Disguise (2,000 GP)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500 GP)
Ring of Jumping (2,000 GP)
5 potions of Cure Light (250 GP)
40 GP


----------



## Arknath (Jun 20, 2003)

This looks good to me...

Welcome Jalenne...


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2003)

Zykovian anxiously awaits the King and Queens pleasure!

Keia


----------



## Vadicus (Jun 30, 2003)

*Hi all*

Hey guys, just wanted to give kudos to the RP'rs and DM in this game.  So far, we've had some pretty colorful exchanges that make gameplay that much more fun.  I might consider and appearance in this game, but it looks as if I am waaaay down the line of possible entrants.

In the interim, POST PEOPLE!!


----------



## Arknath (Jul 1, 2003)

Vaddy...

There is no current list of alternates...Jemal was the only one that has expressed his interest in coming into the game (the re-recruiting sign has been up for over a month) so feel free to post a character...

I'm waiting on one person to get a char in here who told me she would like to play...that should be done tonight...


----------



## Tylette1 (Jul 1, 2003)

I will be reading the rest of the story when I get home, however the character I am submitting is a twilight elf by the name of Hanilee K'nosse.  I am a handmaiden to the queen and a cleric of Ketenye.  I will have more details when I get home from work.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 2, 2003)

Just wanted to inform everyone that we have a few new players and I'm finalizing some things with them...when we get that done (hopefully soon) I'll post an update.


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 2, 2003)

*Odd*

Weird... It didn't send me an email saying that this was updated.  I'd like to join in any case.  I'll have a character posted tonight possibly.  His name is Eldavyan D'Lur, Paladin of Qallique Illpathir, the Deity of Magic and Knowledge.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Odd*



			
				Vadicus said:
			
		

> *Weird... It didn't send me an email saying that this was updated.  I'd like to join in any case.  I'll have a character posted tonight possibly.  His name is Eldavyan D'Lur, Paladin of Qallique Illpathir, the Deity of Magic and Knowledge. *




Oh! Great concept. and we could use another fighter type.


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 3, 2003)

*Character*

Nix.

Have to make considerable changes.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 3, 2003)

Not bad, Vadicus...cept you forgot one thing...ECL was 'posed to be 6... 

BTW, Manzanita, Argent and Keia I need you to level your characters to sixth...consider this a 2,750XP award for finishing the first part of the campaign (among other things..  ).

Please post your changes (only!) in this thread and then update the Rogue's Gallery...thank you


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 3, 2003)

*Oops*

The above level breakdown contains a typo... It was too late at night!  He is ECL 6, no worries.  Just stayed up too late posting it on the boards.  I will correct it.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 3, 2003)

Cool...also...you've got some cost mistakes on your magic items...see our boards for more details...


----------



## Keia (Jul 3, 2003)

*Update to 6th*
Zykovian worked to improved his psionic abilities during his recent adventures.  Continuing to develop his combat abilities through knowledge of his inner self, Zykovian more fully developed his Combat Prescience and Precognition powers.  His progress in psion brought new insights into all of his psionic skills as well as his overall knowledge of psionics.  Zykovian also learned the Felin language and learned to read others better through his interactions with this new race.

*Summary*
+1 level of Psion (egoist)
Skill increases: autohypnosis +1, psi-craft +1, Stabilize self +1, Knowledge psionics +1, Sense Motive +3
Powers added: Combat Prescience, Combat Precognition
Languages learned: Felin, + others if possible
Feat: To be added once I get back to my books

Keia


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 3, 2003)

*And finally*

... the hardly-awaited completion of Eldavyan! 


Eldavyan D'Lur
* Male Twighlight Elf (Humanoid)*

*Experience:* 15,000/22,000
*Class:* Paladin 5/Templar 1 (ECL 6)
*Hit Dice:* 5d10 + 15 plus 1d10 + 3 (78 hp)
*Init:* +1
*Speed:* 20'
*Armor:* 21 (+1 Dex, +6 Armor/+1 Enhancement, +2 Deflection/+1 Enhancement)
_Touch:_ 11 (+1 Dex)
_Flat-footed:_ 20 (+6 Armor/+1 Enhancement, +2 Deflection/+1 Enhancement)
*Attacks:* +10/+5 melee (_Final Word_) (+6 BAB, +2 Str, +1 Enhancement, +1 Feat); +9/+4 ranged (_Fhirya's Bow_)(+6 BAB, +1 Dex, +1 Elf, +1 Enhancement)
*Damage:* 1d8+5 (_Final Word_ +2 Str, +1 Enhancement, +2 Feat); 1d8+1 (_Fhirya's Bow_, +1 Enhancement)
*Special Attacks:* Smite Evil
*Special Qualities:* Aura of Courage, Mettle, Divine Health, Divine Grace, Lay on Hands, Detect Evil at Will, Mount, Remove Disease, Turn Undead, Immunities
*Alignment* L/G
*Saves:* Fort +14 Ref +7 Will +9 (+2 vs Enchant./+4 vs Compulsion)
*Abilities* Str  14, Dex 13, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 16
_Skills and Feats_ Concentration +7, Diplomacy +3, Handle Animal +7, Heal +6, Knowledge (religion) +9, Ride +8; Weapon Focus (heavy mace), Divine Will, Mounted Combat, Weapon Specialization (heavy mace; Templar)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 3, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *BTW, Manzanita, Argent and Keia I need you to level your characters to sixth...consider this a 2,750XP award for finishing the first part of the campaign (among other things..  ).
> 
> Please post your changes (only!) in this thread and then update the Rogue's Gallery...thank you *




I'll have Zyrial up over the weekend.


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 4, 2003)

*Background*

Eldavyan D’Lur was the first born of Thyrran and Ellhirra D’Lur. Ellhirra was a member of the D’Lurian royal court and was master of the Crimson Guard, the elite soldiers that protected the D’Lurian court. She was obsessed with the defense of the court and the elven people as a whole. Known for her nurturing demeanor, elves that were not members of the Crimson Guard came to her for advice and for defensive training. In her spare time and when not training the Guard, she obliged the seekers whole-heartedly. Over many years, Ellhirra trained thousands of elves, but one day had to put her love for defense to the side in favor of a new adventure: the joys of pregnancy. It was her first child and she wanted everything to be perfect. Months after inception, Eldavyan D’Lur was born.

As a babe, he did not possess the remarkable features that made elves exquisitely beautiful. His eyes did not possess the usual almond shape that elves were known for, but instead were wide and held the shape of a pecan nut. Eldavyan had a strong chin uncharacteristic to his heritage. As he grew older, these features became more pronounced and he became known for his uninspiring homeliness. Nonetheless, his parents loved him dearly.

Growing yet older, Eldavyan’s personality complimented his less than average beauty and he won the friendships of many elves at his young age. Four years after his birth, his parents gave birth to his brother, Ellar D’Lur. Ellar possessed the usual physical traits of an elf and was beautiful to all that beheld him. Eldavyan held no spite for his brother and loved him as much as his parents did. He even helped his mother in caring for Ellar. During those times, there was no rush of society, no impending responsibilities that loomed overhead. Eldavyan and his mother held conversations on almost everything, especially the future. Times were simpler, then.

Eldavyan matured to the age of training and during his growth he fell in love with Qallique Illpathir, goddess of magic and knowledge. He was gifted both in swordplay and divine understanding, thanks to those talks with his mother. He was sent to the Priory of Metaphysical Coalescence, a monastery that trained individuals to understand the powers of divine magic and act as a direct conduit to their personal deity. He began to study as a paladin, a proud and holy warrior for Qallique. During his indentured education, he met a female commoner called Fhirya Talysyl.

Fhirya, the beautiful maiden, enraptured his soul and ensorcelled his heart. At first sight, they both shyly smiled and Fhirya continued on her way, leaving Eldavyan in a trance as he watched her walk away. The next day, he waited for her to pass by again and told himself that he would approach her. He was a paladin, he told himself, tried and true. He has read of demons and knew he possessed the courage enough to face one—but when he saw Fhirya’s celestial features glance at him as she walked down the pathway just outside the Priory, he thought of his humble appearance. His courage was sucked out of his proud mortal shell and he was left a smiling pool of melted elf. Before he realized it, she had gone.

The next day however, he managed to gather up his strength to speak to her, and since that day they have been nearly inseparable. They spent every day together and she was even present during his severance ceremony, the climactic completion of his years at the Priory.

As a gift, his father presented him with a magical shield that would protect him from the negative energies of life. The King himself, being uncle to Eldavyan, gifted him a magical heavy mace and the queen presented magical banded mail armor as reward. Eldavyan could never be happier—so he thought.

A time came when he had to separate from Fhirya for a short while. He was to quest after his chosen mount in the wild plains and spent many nights alone during his quest. He thought of Fhirya often and wished he had taken a token of hers with him to keep him company. He faced many battles during those nights, however, and pleaded with Qallique to protect him, at least long enough to make it back to his home and tell Fhirya that he loved her. It was at that very moment that the largest horse he had ever seen appeared on the edge of his vision. It was night and Eldavyan could not make out accurate detail, but he knew that this horse had a certain intelligence that set it apart from its kind.

The elf approached it cautiously, speaking in calming tones in his native language. He called her Shyl, the elven word for heart, and embraced her company and companionship, for he was indeed lonely in those vast plains. He spent the rest of the night and the following morning with Shyl, pushing his limits farther and father to get a feel if this creature was indeed to be his special mount.

The final test came to pass as Eldavyan mounted her. Shyl did not resist or even whinny in protest. Eldavyan knew, then, that this magnificent creature was his spirit-linked steed. He rode her all the way back to his homeland.

He flew into town, pulling just short of the stablemen at the gate. He kissed Shyl’s forehead and apologized for leaving her with the strange elves, but he had told her on the way home that he had to talk to Fhirya. He felt that Shyl understood.

Eldavyan raced across the city to Fhirya’s hovel on the outskirts and knocked eagerly on her door. After a brief encounter with her mother, Eldavyan rushed passed the woman to find his love sitting in front of a fire. She looked up at him with glee, set to foot, and hugged him with all her might. Eldavyan returned the expression ten-fold, repeating over and over that he missed her and thought of her during his entire excursion. 

Her mother looked on from the doorway with a growing smile.

Amid the silence, Eldavyan whispered his love for her, making his heart soar high above like an eagle. She tittered with excitement and was speechless at his proclamation, while her mother’s smile grew wider still.

That day passed and grew into several as Fhirya, too, expressed her love for Eldavyan. In his success, Eldavyan began to train under his own mother as a Templar for Qallique Illpathir’s holy temple. There he remained, happily, until one day when the Queen herself called him to her side.

She announced that he was to travel to a distant world to aide in gaining a foothold for a new civilization of elves. It seems that the tyrnadors did not compromise with elven diplomats and that the elves, as a whole, were to find another world to call home. Queen Anoria wished him to accompany those pioneer elves to represent Qallique in their efforts.

Eldavyan was honored and deeply sorrowed at the same time. His life with Fhirya was just beginning and this quest has been placed upon his shoulders. His deity had called for him and he could not deny it. In the face of Queen Anoria, he held his composure and accepted the quest with honor and without reservation. When her magnificent presence faded from view, he became overwhelmed with the thought of informing his love. With sadness untold, he departed the royal palace and counted every step from the base of the steps to Fhirya’s front door: 8,343.

She openly wept when the news struck her and he wrapped her up in his arms, holding her closely. He spent the night with her and her family, hardly even passing into his meditative trance. He memorized every last moment he shared with her that night.

The following morning, when it was time for Eldavyan to depart, he said his farewells, received numerous hugs from the Talysyl family and stopped to compose himself before saying farewell to his love. He kissed her for the first time and while his senses were set aflame, his eyes welled with tears.

“I will return,” he promised her. “Shyl and Qallique will watch over me.”

Swiftly, after the kiss, he turned on his heel to mount Shyl and to keep those gathered from seeing his tears. She caught hold of his arm, though, and spun him back around with but a gentle pull. He looked over his shoulder and slowly turned with her movements.

“Take my bow,” she said with her voice quivering like an arrow shaft. It was the treasured heirloom of the Talysyl family, the only true wealth they possessed. It was her way out of poverty, her one hope to bring her family out of the hovel that they had all grown up in. It was her way of life and the basis of her philosophy.

Eldavyan, louder than he intended, outright refused to take the weapon. Taken aback but not yet defeated, Fhirya thrust the bow into his gut and grit her teeth determinably through the tears that streamed down her face. “Take the blessed bow,” she said through her sobs. “It will remind you of me and remind you that you have pierced my heart with a bow more valuable and sacred than this I hold now.”

Eldavyan could not hold back the tears any longer and they flowed freely down his chiseled face. His eyes looked toward her father and searched for any signs of disapproval. In his years of wisdom, her father bade him to take it. Nodding his head in defeat and grasping the bow, he held her tightly in a hug that he can never forget. Without another word, Eldavyan mounted Shyl and slowly made his way toward the palace gates—8,343 steps away.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

*Help!*

I can't find the info on the Ranger class that Zyrial is.

Arknath can you send it to me? Grimmbear@aol.com


----------



## Arknath (Jul 10, 2003)

Heading your way!


----------



## Arknath (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey all!

Just wanted to inform you of a link that I have set up so that it is possible to show you a little more depth into the world in which you have plunged yourself into.

This is a link to the elven pantheon Word document that will give you the names of all the deities in the pantheon.  For a little more information, for those of you who have _Deities and Demigods_, the elven pantheon is a tight pantheon.  For those of you who don't have _[D&D_, this means that a cleric of the elven pantheon can worship 1, 2 or more deities and pick domains from the deities you worship.

Anyway, without further adeiu:

The Elven pantheon of Ersadia


----------



## Arknath (Jul 13, 2003)

Did we ever come up with a final decision everyone?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Did we ever come up with a final decision everyone? *



On What?


----------



## Arknath (Jul 14, 2003)

On the course of action you were all taking...or is it yet to be decided?


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 14, 2003)

I must admit, I'm a bit lost at what our current goal is.  I'll go back and re-read the thread some more.


----------



## Arknath (Jul 14, 2003)

Well, if that doesn't fix it, let me know and I'll give a refresher for everyone.

It's mostly my fault for being so intermittent about posting on the boards...thanks for sticking with me guys!


----------



## Vadicus (Jul 28, 2003)

Waiting on the DM.....


----------



## Arknath (Jul 28, 2003)

Was trying to wait for Keia to return from vacation...


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm back! (yay me!).  Posting to recommence in full on Wednesday.

Keia


----------



## Arknath (Jul 29, 2003)

Yay you!

Well, an update has been made!


----------



## Arknath (Aug 18, 2003)

All,

Due to things that are going on with my life right now (some game related, others not) I have decided to end this PBP.  I am sorry to all of those who have spent a lot of time and effort with me on this endeavor and who have put up with my shenannigans (sp?) over the past months.

Please, again, accept my most humble apologies and I hope we part amicably.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 18, 2003)

It was fun while it lasted. Real life must come first.

Best wishes!


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 18, 2003)

Good luck with stuff.  It's tough to DM.  Requires a lot of creative energy.  If that's being sucked off by other things, better to just end it, I guess.


----------

